# What age do golden retrievers get white faces?



## dylanalexander55 (Jul 26, 2012)

My pure breed golden retriever is 9 and a half years old and she has reddish hair. I'm curious as to when her face is gonna turn white because she already has a little bit of white under her chin. And what's the longest a golden retriever can live? She is in excellent health (including her hips) and i take excellant care of her.


----------



## LloydEvans (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have a golden retriever who is over 13years old now, he's in excellent health aswell! His face started going white after he passed around 10 years old so I'd expect your pupp to start showing it more soon!


----------

